#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  سه آدرس مخفی در فایرفکس

## nekooee

سلام
به گفته خودش این آدرسها برای fun هست.
تو آدرس بار اینها رو تایپ کنید یکی یکی:

About**:Credits
About**:Robots
About**:Mozilla

البته من چون آپدیت کردم نمیتونم تست کنم ببینم اینها قبلا هم بودن یا نه! ولی ممکنه تو ورزنهای قدیمی تر اینها کار نکنه!

----------

*ahnor*,*amen*,*ghaznavi*,*hajat*,*jfrras*,*ma1369*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mster0072000

از ما که باز نشد شاید علت همون آپدیت باشه :سه آدرس مخفی در فایرفکس:

----------

*hajat*,*nekooee*

----------


## mohssen

firefox19
هر سه کار کرد برام

----------

*hajat*,*nekooee*

----------

